# Sea Drops



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Havent dove in a while so not sure how good this stuff is but seems like a hell of a deal.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/682449422.html


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The stuff works ok. That is Claydos son selling it. Just contact him on the forum.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I use it. Works good. So does baby shampoo though..

For some reason spit never worked good for me. I know a guy who tried rainx..........once.

Good idea, however.....it just about ate his eyes away and blinded him!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My spit always works just fine for me. But the sea drops work good as well.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just checked the link...thats my son alright! And it is a good deal! 10 bottles for the price of 3 or 4


----------

